# Its burnin up



## vw04gtiturbo (Nov 11, 2004)

my g/f's mom has had 3 A6 3.0's, the first one got crunched up by a bear, and the second 2 caught fire behind the dash. I know that there was a recall on some wiring for i think it was the headlight switch or somethin. the first one that burned up did not have that recall fixed, because we didnt know about it. the second one (which burned up today the 3rd) did have the recalled wiring fixed. 
Anyone else have this problem or know someone who did? What could have caused it? Any info would be good


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Its burnin up (vw04gtiturbo)*

Did you say "crushed by a bear"?
Damn dude where do you live? Sure that makes for an unusual conversation piece...








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## vw04gtiturbo (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Its burnin up (Massboykie)*

yea, crunched by a bear. we have lots of em in Jersey. well at least in north west NJ. she was just drivin along (doin the speed limit of 50) and a bear came running across the road from the right side and plowed into the front right side...screwed up the bumper, hood, and fender. and amazingly enough the bear got up and kept on goin


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Its burnin up (vw04gtiturbo)*

Damn!


----------



## bi-turbo'd (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Its burnin up (Massboykie)*

ya, there was a recall on my 02 A6 2.7t for a wiring problem. I dont know the whole deal with it but it was related to the headlight switch. 
When you go in for service they should run a check for open recalls. I work at a dealership and thats the 1st thing we do when checking in a cust.


----------



## vw04gtiturbo (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Its burnin up (bi-turbo'd)*

the second one that burned up had the wiring recall fixed, we know this cause we took it to an audi dealer to make sure. My g/f's dad has contacted audi, and i know that they are going to check into it more.


----------



## Project13 (Dec 27, 2006)

I hope Yogi was OK


----------



## vw04gtiturbo (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: (Project13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Project13* »_I hope Yogi was OK


yea...like i had said...the bear got up and ran away. so, it couldnt have been too injured


----------



## GreekAudi (Jan 10, 2007)

yeah i got a recall letter in the mail the other day saying that there is something rong with a large number of the headlight wiring harnesses or something like that and its a free of charge repair. i already made an appointment and i'm taking mine in next weekend


----------



## vw04gtiturbo (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: (GreekAudi)*

that recall letter was sent out because of my girl's mom's A6. The guy from Audi (Scotty) was the one that made the fix, and was here twice to check out the cars that burned. Also spent 2 weeks in Germany designing the fix. He's supposed to come here again when she get's her 01 A6 in a few days, to make sure that we wont have a 3rd one burn up


----------



## vw04gtiturbo (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: (vw04gtiturbo)*

well just got #4. Red 2001 A6 Quattro 2.8...we'll seee where this one takes things....haha


----------

